# Frage zu WindowBuilder Pro



## hasenbrot (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, mit WindowBuilder Pro das UI für eine Anwendung zu bauen, allerdings fühle ich mich von den vielen Optionen erschlagen. Da diese Optionen aber sicher Sinn machen, will ich standhaft bleiben und nicht wieder zurück zu QT und WxWidgets flüchten ;-)

Die Anwendung sollte zur Übung erstmal ganz einfach ausfallen: 
Ein Menü und ein paar Textfelder mit zugehörigen Labels, in die ich dann irgendwelche Werte eintragen kann, aus denen dann nach Anklicken eines Buttons ein anderer Wert berechnet wird.

Welche Eclipse Projektart und welchen WindowBuilder Pro Wizard sollte man nutzen, um eine solche Standardanwendung mit Start.exe, Anwendungs Icon usw. zu erstellen?

Könnte ich das UI für ein RCP Projekt auch mit XWT erstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2011)

> ich habe vor, mit WindowBuilder Pro das UI für eine Anwendung zu bauen, allerdings fühle ich mich von den vielen Optionen erschlagen. Da diese Optionen aber sicher Sinn machen, will ich standhaft bleiben und nicht wieder zurück zu QT und WxWidgets flüchten


Du solltest das Toolkit verstanden haben bevor du einen GUI Builder verwendest.



> Welche Eclipse Projektart und welchen WindowBuilder Pro Wizard sollte man nutzen, um eine solche Standardanwendung mit Start.exe, Anwendungs Icon usw. zu erstellen?


In Java ist eine Start.exe ganz und gar kein Standard. Was möchtest du überhaupt erreichen? Eclipse RCP? Falls es sich um Eclipse RCP handelt, dann hat die Start.exe, das Icon usw. erstmal gar nichts mit Window Builder zu tun, dafür musst du eine Eclipse Product Definition anlegen.


> Könnte ich das UI für ein RCP Projekt auch mit XWT erstellen?


Im Prinzip schon, allerdings ist XWT AFAIK noch im Incubation Status.


----------



## hasenbrot (28. Aug 2011)

Ja, es handelt sich um eine RCP Anwendung. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob die ganzen UI Frameworks mit RCP kompatibel sind, aber das scheint soweit der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2011)

Eclipse als Platform kann zusammen mit jedem beliebigen UI Toolkit betrieben werden. Eclipse RCP ist allerdings SWT. Alles andere (Swing, Qt,...) lässt sich zwar integrieren, das ist aber üblicherweise nicht 'seamless'


----------

